# AES Parisienne 7...



## bibi78 (20 Mai 2002)

Étant frustré de navoir pas pu vous rejoindre pour AES 6, je me demandais si une date était déjà prévue pour la 7?


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2002)

Dès que *Xav'* _Mon Nounours_ se réveille, j'en discute avec lui mais il y a de fortes pressions pour la fin juin, ce qui ferait que les dates de l'AES Nordiste et de l'AES7 seraient assez proches!


----------



## bibi78 (20 Mai 2002)

pourvu que ce ne soit pas le week-end du 14/15.


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bibi78:
*pourvu que ce ne soit pas le week-end du 14/15.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non, les pressions viennent de Lycéens!  genre notre ami Toine!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

non, les pressions viennent de Lycéens!  genre notre ami Toine!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Serait-on en train de parler de moi  ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca va être terrible cette fin de mois de juin


----------



## macinside (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*

La même chose pour moi...

bibi!! tu nous as manqué!! A la prochaine AES, je pourrais p'têtre t'ammener, vu que j'ai mon permis, enfin, faut que j'ai la voiture!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

va y avoir du monde


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Mai 2002)

Je suis réveillé depuis longtemps...

Il est d'une logique absolu que nous attendrons la fin des exams (ce qui nous pousseras vraisemblablement aux derniers jours de Juin, voir début Juillet), ce qui nous fera perdre qques vacanciers : c'est évident (laissons la pression au comptoir).

Entre le 29 Juin et le 6 Juillet, à vous de choisir !!!


----------



## bouilla (21 Mai 2002)

Bonne idée que de s'y prendre a l'avance     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En ce qui me concerne, ça m'arrangerait bien que l'on fixe la date aux alentours du 2-3 juillet, juste apres le boulot, histoire d'avoir la conscience tranquille    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  et juste avant mon depart en vacances (le 4...!!)






 Qu'en pensez-vous ?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fin juin fera aussi bien l'affaire !





[20 mai 2002 : message édité par bouillabaisse]

[20 mai 2002 : message édité par bouillabaisse]


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Mai 2002)

Oui, avant le 5 juillet aussi... Si possible, que je n'ai pas encore eu de mauvaise nouvelle=&gt; donc que je sois toujours vivant...

Pour Macinside, y a 5 places (serrées en comptant le conducteur) dans la voiture... Si vous avez pas peur de ma conduite...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[20 mai 2002 : message édité par Yann-Bleiz]


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Ca va être terrible cette fin de mois de juin   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

La même chose pour moi...

bibi!! tu nous as manqué!! A la prochaine AES, je pourrais p'têtre t'ammener, vu que j'ai mon permis, enfin, faut que j'ai la voiture!!


----------



## bibi78 (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*Dès que Xav' Mon Nounours se réveille, j'en discute avec lui mais il y a de fortes pressions pour la fin juin, ce qui ferait que les dates de l'AES Nordiste et de l'AES7 seraient assez proches!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Toujours pas réveillé le xav ; il dort beaucoup ces derniers temps


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Virgul':
*Je suis réveillé depuis longtemps...

Il est d'une logique absolu que nous attendrons la fin des exams (ce qui nous pousseras vraisemblablement aux derniers jours de Juin, voir début Juillet), ce qui nous fera perdre qques vacanciers : c'est évident (laissons la pression au comptoir).

Entre le 29 Juin et le 6 Juillet, à vous de choisir !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu disais Bibi78??


----------



## nato kino (23 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bibi78:
*

Toujours pas réveillé le xav ; il dort beaucoup ces derniers temps*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


_Il s'est peut-être trouvé une marmotte..._


----------



## bibi78 (23 Mai 2002)

Si vous changez de pseudo comme ça je ne vais pas men sortir


----------



## nato kino (23 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bibi78:
*Si vous changez de pseudo comme ça je ne vais pas m?en sortir   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>









C'est pour qui cette remarque?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Mai 2002)

C'est pour moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je ne me suis pas caché, j'ai clairement répondu à la question


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Mai 2002)

Puisque personne ne prend l'initiative, je lance le *samedi 29 juin 2002*, toujours au même endroit (c'est que j'ai bien aimé, moi!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , maintenant que je sais où c'est!!) le _*Lou Pascalou*_!!

Pour ou contre??


...


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*Puisque personne ne prend l'initiative, je lance le samedi 29 juin 2002, toujours au même endroit (c'est que j'ai bien aimé, moi!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , maintenant que je sais où c'est!!) le Lou Pascalou!!

Pour ou contre??


...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

POUR!


a voté!


----------



## nato kino (23 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

POUR!


a voté!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

POUR aussi!
Avec une permanence tous les weekend...


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

POUR aussi!
Avec une permanence tous les weekend...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
ouh la mon compte en banque dois déja exploser bientot


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Avec une permanence tous les weekend...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Gros minet est fier de toi, mon Rantan!!


----------



## nato kino (23 Mai 2002)

_Dépéchez-vous, il reste encore des t-shirts collector disponibles..._

C'est pour une bonne cause!


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Dépéchez-vous, il reste encore des t-shirts collector disponibles...

C'est pour une bonne cause!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je ne mentionne pas les ticheurtes réservés dans la courte liste qui suit!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sumo : 2S, 1M, 11L, 11XL et 4XXL
Cooker : 1S, 5M, 12L, 8XL et 3XXL

renseignements sur aesauvage.org!!


----------



## nato kino (23 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

je ne mentionne pas les ticheurtes réservés dans la courte liste qui suit!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sumo : 2S, 1M, 11L, 11XL et 4XXL
Cooker : 1S, 5M, 12L, 8XL et 3XXL

renseignements sur aesauvage.org!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Qu'est ce que Le Dude va bien pouvoir faire avec 4 t-shirts sumo et trois cooker...!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Mai 2002)

J'ai toujours pas mon Cooker avec tout ça, moi...


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*J'ai toujours pas mon Cooker avec tout ça, moi...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

il t'attend samedi


----------



## benR (23 Mai 2002)

Après quelques escapades (mais ai-je manqué à quelqu'un ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), je serai présent.

la date, m'en fiche: j'y serai !


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Mai 2002)

J'allais dire que ça pouvais attendre le 29 juin, mais en fait je vais passer à Ménilmontand samedi!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu sera au Lou?? Si oui, je passerais le prendre!!


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*Après quelques escapades (mais ai-je manqué à quelqu'un ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), je serai présent.

la date, m'en fiche: j'y serai !



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

vivi, tu m'as manqué mon tiot benji!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et pour Yann-Bleiz, oui, il y a une session de rattrapage samedi, que ceci soit entendu.


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (23 Mai 2002)

Bon bah qu'est ce que vous voulez que je dise face à cette proposition à par : *POUR*











Et puis pour les t-shirts alem, je consulte mon banquier, et je te dis


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*et pour Yann-Bleiz, oui, il y a une session de rattrapage samedi, que ceci soit entendu.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

WAHOUUUUUUUU!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 et encore pour la forme:


----------



## bibi78 (23 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Virgul':
*C'est pour moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je ne me suis pas caché, j'ai clairement répondu à la question   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Javoue que depuis quelques temps je suis moins assidu, et javais complètement zappé pour virgul


----------



## benR (23 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
* il y a une session de rattrapage samedi, que ceci soit entendu*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je note


----------



## le chapelier fou (23 Mai 2002)

Je vais tenter d'être présent à cette AES 7, que Dieu vous garde


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par le chapelier fou:
*Je vais tenter d'être présent à cette AES 7, que Dieu vous garde   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ti vo un tichourte?


----------



## le chapelier fou (23 Mai 2002)

Je pense que pour l'AES 7 un nouveau tee-shirt digne de ce noms, mais pour cela nous devrions voir ça en ICQ ce soir


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par le chapelier fou:
*Je pense que pour l'AES 7 un nouveau tee-shirt digne de ce noms, mais pour cela nous devrions voir ça en ICQ ce soir   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

vivi!


----------



## le chapelier fou (23 Mai 2002)

Car c'est l'AES Seven (hihihihihihihihihi) !!!!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Mai 2002)

Mais où s'arreteront ils??

Au fait... Pour les  ticheurtes... Ce serait bien que on en ait un que tout le monde ait, pour l'AE, organisée celle là (vous savez, porte de Versailles, en septembre!!??)


----------



## nato kino (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*Mais où s'arreteront ils??

Au fait... Pour les  ticheurtes... Ce serait bien que on en ait un que tout le monde ait, pour l'AE, organisée celle là (vous savez, porte de Versailles, en septembre!!??)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
... Et des bottes en caoutchouc pour pas se noyer et des melons dans les poches... Pour faire joli!


----------



## Amok (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*pour les t-shirts alem, je consulte mon banquier, et je te dis*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Au pire des cas, tu en vole un a Macinside, on te filera un coup de main!


----------



## alèm (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*Mais où s'arreteront ils??

Au fait... Pour les  ticheurtes... Ce serait bien que on en ait un que tout le monde ait, pour l'AE, organisée celle là (vous savez, porte de Versailles, en septembre!!??)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

si tu savais


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*si tu savais    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oula!! non, j'prèfere pas!!


----------



## alèm (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*

Oula!! non, j'prèfere pas!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

woh allez, tu le sauras peut-être samedi!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*woh allez, tu le sauras peut-être samedi!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Wahouuu!! Je vais etre mis au courant des secrets des grands habitués des AES??!! 

COOOOOOOOOLLLL!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et:


----------



## alèm (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*

Wahouuu!! Je vais etre mis au courant des secrets des grands habitués des AES??!! 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ptêt pas quand même   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




peu nombreux savent tout (et on connait même pas leurs noms!)


----------



## Le Gognol (24 Mai 2002)

'

Mal barré pour moi le 29... Mais que cela ne vous empêche pas de vous amuser !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Mai 2002)

Certains n'ont pas encore donné leur avis Yann, on tranchera le moment venu.

Merci.


----------



## nato kino (25 Mai 2002)

Aïe!!!
Lui faites pas trop mal quand même...


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (25 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*ptêt pas quand même    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




peu nombreux savent tout (et on connait même pas leurs noms!)    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Alala, ces sectes alors!!


----------



## Cricri (25 Mai 2002)

samedi 29 juin 2002 !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cette fois je ne ferai pas que passer !


----------



## nato kino (25 Mai 2002)

On parle de quelle Aes là...? 
La parisienne ou la nordiste?
Parce que l'Aes nordiste devrait avoir lieu à peu près à la même date, non...?
Moi qui voulais faire la connaissance de nos amis belges...
J'ai pas encore le dont d'ubiquité...!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors?


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (25 Mai 2002)

Oups... C'est vrai ça... Ca serait con...

Qu'est-ce qu'on ferait sans lui!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[hors sujet] Merde à Chimera [/hors sujet]


----------



## maousse (25 Mai 2002)

Une petite proposition pour l'ae nordiste, pourquoi pas à..... Marseille.

Je dis ça parce que il y a déjà l'endroit approprié. Regardez, des moules frites, un nom tout approprié...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (25 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Bon bah qu'est ce que vous voulez que je dise face à cette proposition à par : POUR










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_.....Le super enthousiasme de ce message me paraît un peu précipité...._


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (26 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

.....Le super enthousiasme de ce message me paraît un peu précipité....



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et bordel  !!!!!! (désolé .....)

mais c'est confirmé, cette date n'est pas disponible pour moi ....

_la prochaine, encore une fois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## alèm (26 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

Et bordel  !!!!!! (désolé .....)

mais c'est confirmé, cette date n'est pas disponible pour moi ....

la prochaine, encore une fois   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

promis, on fera une AES OFF rien que pour fêter ton bac mon toinou!


----------



## macinside (26 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

promis, on fera une AES OFF rien que pour fêter ton bac mon toinou!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça promet !


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (26 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

promis, on fera une AES OFF rien que pour fêter ton bac mon toinou!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>













Et puis, y'a toujours l'AES nordiste, j'espère que ca ira celle-ci... et que y'aura pas un changement de date comme cette fois ci .....


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (26 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

ça promet !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_





 Qu'est ce que tu crois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Ca se fête ce genre de truc   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Cricri (26 Mai 2002)

Vous pouvez redonner toutes les dates pour ceux qui ne font que passer   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 et qui n'ont pas percuté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Toinou on est tous avec toi dans ton combat !


----------



## alèm (26 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*On parle de quelle Aes là...? 
La parisienne ou la nordiste?
Parce que l'Aes nordiste devrait avoir lieu à peu près à la même date, non...?
Moi qui voulais faire la connaissance de nos amis belges...
J'ai pas encore le dont d'ubiquité...!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

vous avez le choix, la semaine suivante ou15 jours après!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





en attendant, je vais aller ré-écouter "à Ostende" de Ferré.


----------



## macinside (26 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*







 Ca se fête ce genre de truc    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Attention du est mineur


----------



## alèm (27 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

Attention du est mineur   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

la mère de toine a toute confiance en moi!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (27 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

la mère de toine a toute confiance en moi!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Hum......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....... possible ........  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## macinside (27 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

Hum......   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....... possible ........   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bizzare toine est perplexe


----------



## alèm (27 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

Bizzare toine est perplexe   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non, il me charrie!


----------



## macinside (27 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

non, il me charrie!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'ai eu peur


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (28 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*vous avez le choix, la semaine suivante ou15 jours après!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bon alors??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




QUAND??


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (28 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

non, il me charrie!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_encore une fois... possible ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (28 Mai 2002)

Mais si bien sur voyons, il le sait bien


----------



## alèm (28 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Mais si bien sur voyons, il le sait bien   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## benjamin (2 Juin 2002)

Remontée d'un sujet déjà en troisième page


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2002)

en passant, *Veejee* devrait être à celle-ci (à confirmer par veejee lui-même, la source  de la rumeur étant lui-même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et il devrait en profiter pour rapporter les ticheurtes à ceux de nos amis suisses qui en voudraient!


----------



## benR (2 Juin 2002)

euh...
mais la date a été arrêtée, ou pas ?


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*euh...
mais la date a été arrêtée, ou pas ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non et si ça continue, ça va être AES du 29juin au 06 juillet!


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2002)

pourquoi pas !


----------



## benR (2 Juin 2002)

euh... en espérant qu'à ces dates, j'aurai trouvé de quoi m'occuper pour les 6 mois à venir


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2002)

bon pour l'AES, je pense que l'organiser le 29 de ce mois serait une bonne chose sachant qu'il y a toujours des sessions de rattrapage pour les absents!


----------



## benR (10 Juin 2002)

pouuuuuuuum !!!!

j'en serai.


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (10 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*bon pour l'AES, je pense que l'organiser le 29 de ce mois serait une bonne chose sachant qu'il y a toujours des sessions de rattrapage pour les absents!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ouaip, bah va falloir bien la prévoir cette date si vous voulez que certain absent (_moi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_) puisse être présent, parce que les WE des vacances s'annoncent bien charger ....


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par philk34:
*Salut à tous
comme j'ai la flemme de lire les 4 pages precedentes, c'est quand exactement cette AES que je puisse m'organiser et preparer mon foie   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est marqué 3 posts au dessus!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (10 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

c'est marqué 3 posts au dessus!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ahllalala, ces jeunes qui ne sont même plus capable de lire  ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*bon pour l'AES, je pense que l'organiser le 29 de ce mois serait une bonne chose sachant qu'il y a toujours des sessions de rattrapage pour les absents!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Ok, alors on part pour le 29, c'est vendu ainsi !-)


----------



## philk34 (11 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par philk34:
*Salut à tous
comme j'ai la flemme de lire les 4 pages precedentes, c'est quand exactement cette AES que je puisse m'organiser et preparer mon foie   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je voulais dire 3 post au-dessus bien sur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comme mamam est rentrée au pay du soleil levant, je pourrais me coucher plus tard.
A bon entendeur


----------



## philk34 (11 Juin 2002)

Salut à tous
comme j'ai la flemme de lire les 4 pages precedentes, c'est quand exactement cette AES que je puisse m'organiser et preparer mon foie


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par philk34:
*

Je voulais dire 3 post au-dessus bien sur   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comme mamam est rentrée au pays du soleil levant, je pourrais me coucher plus tard.
A bon entendeur   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

vivi, j'osais pas répondre pour pas faire trop _private-joke_






*l'AES c'est dans 15 jours !!*


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*l'AES c'est dans 15 jours !!






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_si je me répête, faut me le dire_


----------



## macinside (17 Juin 2002)

On peu avoir la date exacte ?


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*On peu avoir la date exacte ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*





















*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

les sous ne sont pas pour la lecture mais pour la bieres !


----------



## jeanba3000 (18 Juin 2002)

et des cours d'écriture à alèm ?

hin hin hin ©


----------



## sucellus (18 Juin 2002)

Ben moi le 29 sa vas etre dur.....
en fais meme impossible normalement..
puisuqe le depart est prevus a auxerre vers 17h....
j'ai une soiree qui commence a 20h....
bref a moin que 5 mn ne valent la peine je n'en serais pas


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

si je me répête, faut me le dire









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu te répètes...


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jeanba3000:
*et des cours d'écriture à alèm ?

hin hin hin ©









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah vi merde zut!


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

ah vi merde zut!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Alem se prendrai t-il pour moi ?


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

Alem se prendrai t-il pour moi ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non je pourrais te prendre (mais bon, faut demander l'avis à ta maman) mais me prendre pour toi non juste comme housse p *[censuré]*


----------



## jeanba3000 (18 Juin 2002)

mon dieu, la macinsidite est contagieuse !!!

hin hin hin ©


----------



## nato kino (18 Juin 2002)

C'est quoi cette histoire de housse...?


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jeanba3000:
*mon dieu, la macinsidite est contagieuse !!!

hin hin hin ©









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

aprés 3 bieres les symptomes disparaisses


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*C'est quoi cette histoire de housse...?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_pouss mouss, tu pouss, ça mouss pour te laver le nain!_


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

pouss mouss, tu pouss, ça mouss pour te laver le nain!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

LOL


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

pouss mouss, tu pouss, ça mouss pour te laver le nain!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bah non, les miennes sont toujours ausis sales  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est normal ?


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

bah non, les miennes sont toujours ausis sales   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est normal ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non a les a encore tu mis ?


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

bah non, les miennes sont toujours ausis sales   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est normal ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non a les a encore tu mis ?


----------



## Tyler (19 Juin 2002)

Je profite de cette heure tardive pour annoncer,de ces jolies caractères lissés (merci IE 5.2),ma présence à cette AES,7 ème édition.

Nous boirons jusqu'à n'en plus pouvoir,
les joues d'Alèm seront plus rouge que jamais,
des t-shirts,nous pourrons avoir,
Et tout cela terminera dans le bouquant le plus complet !

On aura passer la nuit à délirer,
Mon bac,d'un jour,sera terminé,
Dans un état d'Ebriété je serais,
Dormir,je ne pourrais,dans une telle festivité !

Sur ce je vais me reposer,
malgré ma "flèmingite",l'oral je reviserai,
mais déjà,Lou Pascalou m'appelle d'un mouvement de gaieté...
Decidement,L'aes,vivre sans,comment y penser ?!

Good Night All!

See You Later.


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

bah non, les miennes sont toujours ausis sales   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est normal ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

toi tu lis pas tout ce qu'il y a écrit!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

toi tu lis pas tout ce qu'il y a écrit!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui j'avoue, j'ai pécher .. je viens de voir...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Excusez moi mon père ...


----------



## ficelle (22 Juin 2002)

AES 117 ?


----------



## Tyler (22 Juin 2002)

COucou,

juste pour savoir,

est-ce qu'il y aurai quelqu'un qui est la gentillesse de venir me recupérer à Gare de Lyon le 29 à 12h31 comme Xav' avait eu la gentillesse de la faire, histoire que je bouffe pas seul et que je me perde pas dans menilmuch...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon,
merci d'avance,
j'espère qu'il y aura quelqu'un qui passera vers gare de lyon dans cette tranche horaire !


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Juin 2002)

Je pourrais, Tyler, si il n'y a personne d'autre... Je prefererais que quelqu'un pour qui c'est pas trop loin ni compliqué puisse le faire, mais si c'est pas possible, comme normalement j'ai une voiture, je pourrais te dépanner...


----------



## starbus (23 Juin 2002)

Ben pour moi,c'est mal barré pour vous faire profiter de mon altesse personne   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si je suis pas là j'éssairai d'etre devant mon mac et on trinquera à distance.

[22 juin 2002 : message édité par starbus]


----------



## nato kino (23 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par starbus:
*Ben pour moi,c'est mal barré pour vous faire profiter de mon altesse personne    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si je suis pas là j'éssairai d'etre devant mon mac et on trinquera à distance.

[22 juin 2002 : message édité par starbus]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

La rock'mobile a explosé?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Son altesse nous manquera..._


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Son altesse nous manquera...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

'Bus, j'aurais pas pu mieux le dire...


----------



## starbus (23 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

La rock'mobile a explosé?!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Son altesse nous manquera...



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Le faucon millénium est toujours vivant,mais ya des opèration de routine à planifier.
Si j'arrive à faire ce qu'il faut dans la semaine,je me pointe avec ma copine la fée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Son altesse vous salue.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*AES 117 ?




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Dediou ! y a plus de people que pour les soirées DJtal Apple


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2002)

c'est samedi.


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*c'est samedi.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mince deja !


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (26 Juin 2002)

Y a personne pour prendre le petit Tyler à la gae??


Au fait... Je viens d'apprendre que je ne pourrais pas rester tard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Y a toujours un trucs!! J'en ai marre!!...


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

mince deja !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

t'as prévenu ta maman pour qu'elle te prépare un sandwich?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juin 2002)

Prends autre chose qu'un kebab' !

Personnellement, j'ai du mal à les avaler...


----------



## TonyLeTruand (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;Xav'&gt;:
*Prends autre chose qu'un kebab' !

Personnellement, j'ai du mal à les avaler...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et votre ami iBurger a du mal à les digérer, je crois.


----------



## Tyler (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*Y a personne pour prendre le petit Tyler à la gae??


Au fait... Je viens d'apprendre que je ne pourrais pas rester tard   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ... Y a toujours un trucs!! J'en ai marre!!...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Argh...

Visiblement,ya toujours personne d'autre qui c'est dévoué !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le Xav' pourrait,mais ça l'arrange ENCORE MOINS que toi...

Donc...

Je crois que tu vas t'y coller...

C'est toujours ok mon ptit Yann ?


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*C'est toujours ok mon ptit Yann ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben tu verra bien sur le quai de la gare si je suis là!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je blague, normalement y a pas de problème....


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2002)

_made only for macinside..._


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2002)




----------



## Cricri (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*
Au fait... Je viens d'apprendre que je ne pourrais pas rester tard   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Y a toujours un trucs!! J'en ai marre!!...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pareil ici, et peut-être pire...
Bref, j'ose plus rien dire...!


----------



## maousse (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*














made only for macinside...



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je suis sûr que bégueule comme il est, il va te dire : non, c'est burp


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Cricri:
*

Pareil ici, et peut-être pire...
Bref, j'ose plus rien dire...!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par maousse:
*

je suis sûr que bégueule comme il est, il va te dire : non, c'est burp?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_ça pourrait s'arranger, en attendant..._


----------



## benjamin (27 Juin 2002)

Pareil pour moi. Venir un peu au début. Ou alors venir juste avant le switch chez ficelle.
Bref, j'ai un weekend de folie.
Quelle tristesse...vraiment


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Pareil pour moi. Venir un peu au début. Ou alors venir juste avant le switch chez ficelle.
Bref, j'ai un weekend de folie.
Quelle tristesse...vraiment   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


_ça se présente bien?_


----------



## Tyler (27 Juin 2002)

Mais il y aura du monde alors à cette session ou pas ?

D'habitude,y'avais plus de post que ça dans les thread AES...

Alalala...


----------



## maousse (27 Juin 2002)

_*Smile with 'tanplan *_...une entreprise qui a du chien !!


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*Mais il y aura du monde alors à cette session ou pas ?

D'habitude,y'avais plus de post que ça dans les thread AES...

Alalala...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


_t'inquiètes pas, y risque même de pas y avoir assez de chaises pour tous le monde..._


----------



## benjamin (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*


ça se présente bien?






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu ne crois pas si bien dire


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*


t'inquiètes pas, y risque même de pas y avoir assez de chaises pour tous le monde...



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

certains auraient décidé de venir en fauteuil roulant!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (27 Juin 2002)

Bah dit donc, iol va pas y avoir beaucoup de monde cette fois ci ...
TOut le monde il a un WE de fou en perspective  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





et aussi, apparement la soirée ne se dérroulera pas chez ficelle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enfin, apparement ...


----------



## macinside (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*et aussi, apparement la soirée ne se dérroulera pas chez ficelle   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enfin, apparement ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mes chez qui alors ?


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Bah dit donc, iol va pas y avoir beaucoup de monde cette fois ci ...
TOut le monde il a un WE de fou en perspective   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





et aussi, apparement la soirée ne se dérroulera pas chez ficelle   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enfin, apparement ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et tu prévois aussi le tiercé ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Toine, s'il te plait, ne te lance pas dans la pub


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par maousse:
*Smile with 'tanplan ?...une entreprise qui a du chien !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>





_J'espère ainsi éviter le tribunal!_


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

certains auraient décidé de venir en fauteuil roulant!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Tyler (27 Juin 2002)

'Tanplan Inc...

Ou comment faire avancer le chmilblick sans rien écrire !

Les smileys : une entreprise au service de la flémingite aigüe et autre fatigue clavierienne...


Et ça marche !!!!!!!!!


La preuve, en image :







MOUARF.


----------



## macinside (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

koi qui m'a volé mon burp !


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>




_*Toujours à vendre!!*_


----------



## Tyler (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*




Toujours à vendre!!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


D'ailleurs,

je me sentirai bien un t-shirt AES 7  avec un chef cuisto dessus...Taille M !


C'est possible m'sieur Alèm ?


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*


D'ailleurs,

je me sentirai bien un t-shirt AES 7  avec un chef cuisto dessus...Taille M !


C'est possible m'sieur Alèm ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bah oui!


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

koi qui m'a volé mon burp !?




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
C'est un spècialement pour toi. Je m'engage ici à ne plus l'utiliser, il t'est réservé.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_au contraire de  celui là..._


----------



## Tyler (27 Juin 2002)

Au fait,

Y aura-t-il le baax à cette AES ?

J'aimerai le féliciter pour sa deuxième place au concours des flyers !!!!!

(j'avais voté pour lui en + héhé.).


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*Au fait,

Y aura-t-il le baax à cette AES ?

J'aimerai le féliciter pour sa deuxième place au concours des flyers !!!!!

(j'avais voté pour lui en + héhé.).*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non, il sera absent ne lui répétez pas mais ce gougnaffier (voire jarnicoton) préfère faire de l'argent depuis que certaines choses ont changé en France non je blague, _bien sur_, beaucoup de tafs et d'autres choses en vue pour lui ce vikinde


----------



## mtra (27 Juin 2002)

je vous ai dit que mon appartement etait  gros ?


----------



## macinside (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*je vous ai dit que mon appartement etait  gros ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non mais ta quoi comme connexion internet ? a tu airport ?


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

et tu prévois aussi le tiercé ?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Toine, s'il te plait, ne te lance pas dans la pub    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Euh pas compris avoir, mais cela normal peut-être être puisque moi pas tout à fait en état normal être, et moi pas tout comprendre à ce qu'on me dit ..
M'enfin, moi vouloir essayer de recommencer à lire demain, quand j'aurai cuvé, et que j'aurai pas encore recommencé


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

Euh pas compris avoir, mais cela normal peut-être être puisque moi pas tout à fait en état normal être, et moi pas tout comprendre à ce qu'on me dit ..
M'enfin, moi vouloir essayer de recommencer à lire demain, quand j'aurai cuvé, et que j'aurai pas encore recommencé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

comment veux tu que les gens viennent si tu leur dis qu'il n'y aura personne ??


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*je vous ai dit que mon appartement etait  gros ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
tu sais que je t'ai toujours aimé?


----------



## macinside (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

comment veux tu que les gens viennent si tu leur dis qu'il n'y aura personne ??     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mais il y aura du monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais par contre pas d'ascenseur


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

mais il y aura du monde   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais par contre pas d'ascenseur   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pas si sûr


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

comment veux tu que les gens viennent si tu leur dis qu'il n'y aura personne ??     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais euh, j'ai rien dit moi !


----------



## macinside (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

pas si sûr   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

a bon ? il y a ça dans l'étoile noir ?


----------



## Tyler (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*je vous ai dit que mon appartement etait  gros ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ca c'est ultra fun...

Très bonne info !

J'en vois déjà qui s'en frotte les mains d'avance...


----------



## ficelle (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*J'en vois déjà qui s'en frotte les mains d'avance...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

on parle de moi ?


----------



## ficelle (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*et aussi, apparement la soirée ne se dérroulera pas chez ficelle   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enfin, apparement ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

laissons un peu de place à l'improvisation.....


----------



## Le Gognol (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*












*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>












'+


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*












'+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

solution :


----------



## Cricri (27 Juin 2002)

Tu quittes Macge six mois...tu reviens et y a toujours l'alèm qui est là et qui veille toute la nuit avec ses posts qui tuent   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(rien de grave pour samedi, juste vachement occupé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Cricri:
*Tu quittes Macge six mois...tu reviens et y a toujours l'alèm qui est là et qui veille toute la nuit avec ses posts qui tuent    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(rien de grave pour samedi, juste vachement occupé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






mes méthodes de posts sur Macgé vous sont désormais connues!


----------



## ficelle (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
mes méthodes de posts sur Macgé vous sont désormais connues!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

genre, gros lourd !


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*

genre, gros lourd !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah bon tu trouves? (Ta Mère)*   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*_private-joke_


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

solution :   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>




_vous pouvez toujours courir...!_


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*




vous pouvez toujours courir...!






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est ce que nous faisons


----------



## bouilla (27 Juin 2002)

dites moi si je me trompe mais Richard Geere, en bleu, a pris un peu de bedaine ces derniers temps


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bouillabaisse:
*dites moi si je me trompe mais Richard Geere, en bleu, a pris un peu de bedaine ces derniers temps    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

il a du abusé du camembert de Kamkil


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

et *Rico* vous croyez qu'il viendra ??


----------



## kamkil (27 Juin 2002)

Bin il était bon mon fromton!
Par contre la boîte c pas encore ca   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je l'ai ptet dévoré un peu trop vite alors avek l'inertie la boite a pas résisté!


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Kamkil:
*Bin il était bon mon fromton!
Par contre la boîte c pas encore ca    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je l'ai ptet dévoré un peu trop vite alors avek l'inertie la boite a pas résisté!











*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pour un premier post   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu viens samedi ??


----------



## kamkil (27 Juin 2002)

Euh
Bin j'y compte bien!

T'avais pas dit ke t'allait aux Ulis et ke tu pouvait m'emmener?


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

bin, ça a un peu changé mais je peux passer, ça me permettra de voir mes neveux!


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

_finalement je vais les avoir ces 7000 posts pour l'AES 7_


----------



## kamkil (27 Juin 2002)

Bah ta pas interet kon accélère le rythme des AES sinon tu va pas tenir!!


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Kamkil:
*Bah ta pas interet kon accélère le rythme des AES sinon tu va pas tenir!!










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah non, rassure-toi, après c'est le défi de JackSim : *10 000 posts pour l'AE !!*


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2002)




----------



## silirius (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*















*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Congratulation!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps: il me semble que tu as été fénéant !!!


----------



## jeanba3000 (28 Juin 2002)

même pas mal !

hin hin hin ©


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2002)

ah bon?


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jeanba3000:
*même pas mal !

hin hin hin ©









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah bon?


----------



## jeanba3000 (28 Juin 2002)

même pas peur !

hin hin hin ©


----------



## jeanba3000 (28 Juin 2002)

SAMEDI, ALÈM OFFRE 7 TOURNÉES À TOUS LES PARTICIPANTS, VIENDEZ TOUS !!!

hin hin hin ©


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jeanba3000:
*SAMEDI, ALÈM OFFRE 7 TOURNÉES À TOUS LES PARTICIPANTS, VIENDEZ TOUS !!!

hin hin hin ©









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh euh vais avoir des problèmes avec mon banquier


----------



## silirius (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jeanba3000:
SAMEDI, ALÈM OFFRE 7 TOURNÉES À TOUS LES PARTICIPANTS, *VIENDEZ TOUS !!!

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

VIENDEZ TOUS !!, ce serait pas VIENDEZ VOUS TOUS ???
Et puis, c'est pas bien de souhaiter qu'on se casse la guelle par terre. Vraiment pas bien ça


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2002)




----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2002)




----------



## jeanba3000 (28 Juin 2002)

on parle pas de se viander, on cause du verbe viender :

je viende
tu viendes
il viende
nous viendons
vous viendez
ils viendent

enfin quoi !

page 747 du bescherelle...

hin hin hin ©


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2002)




----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2002)




----------



## jeanba3000 (28 Juin 2002)

rhaaaa j'la veuuuuuuuux !!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










hin hin hin ©











ps : je viens d'apprendre il y a peu que la mersserschmidt tiger (le modèle sport 500 cm3 à 4 roues a été contruit à seulement 260 exemplaires... si vous en voyez une à moins de 100 000 euros, je suis presque preneur !!!)


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2002)




----------



## jeanba3000 (28 Juin 2002)

hé hé hé la brush mopetta : 50 cm3 à 15 cm du sol, le déllire total !!!


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2002)




----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2002)




----------



## jeanba3000 (28 Juin 2002)

et la gogomobile ? et la nissan figaro ? et l'isetta ? et la fiat 600 multipla (la vraie) jardinière ? et la mini cooper ? la mini moke ? la smart ?


----------



## jeanba3000 (28 Juin 2002)

j'l'ai déjà la miniature du rodster rouge

j'en profite : si vous avez des miniatures de messerschmidt dont vous ne savez que faire, ou quoi que ce soit sur le sujet, je suis très preneur

au fait baax, t'as toujours pas cherché celle dont tu m'avais parlé ?


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2002)

_l'isetta_


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2002)

_clique sur la tuture !!_


----------



## nato kino (28 Juin 2002)




----------



## baax (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jeanba3000:
*

au fait baax, t'as toujours pas cherché celle dont tu m'avais parlé ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si, maisje ne l'ai toujours pas trouvé


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2002)

et cette Mersserschmidt là, non?


----------



## jeanba3000 (28 Juin 2002)

j'avais déjà vu cette annonce, mais elle est un peu chère, bien que dans un état superbe...

je mettrais pas plus de 10000 euros dans cette version.


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2002)

c'est bien parce que c'est toi!


----------



## jeanba3000 (28 Juin 2002)

tant pis, merci quand même baax.

seules les messer' d'après guerre (1955 &gt; 1965) m'intéressent, pas les modèles des années 30 40, même si c'est le premier avion à réaction...


----------



## silirius (28 Juin 2002)

excuse moi !! Au fait, ca veux dire quoi "viender" ???


----------



## jeanba3000 (28 Juin 2002)

trop claaaasse l'isetta !!!

les parents d'un pote en avaient une, ça pétaradait grave comme truc...

hin hin hin ©


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2002)




----------



## ficelle (28 Juin 2002)

pas de romzy non plus à cette aes....
t'inquiettes pas tyler, tu auras bien l'occasion de le voir dans la semaine !


----------



## jeanba3000 (28 Juin 2002)

viender = venir en chaispasquoi

hin hin hin ©


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jeanba3000:
* et la fiat 600 multipla (la vraie) jardinière ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






de trois-quarts arrière!


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2002)




----------



## jeanba3000 (28 Juin 2002)

la multipla est le premier monospace de l'histoire : imaginez 6 places sur une base de fiat 600... trop forts ces ritals !

et la jardinière est une version sans toit avec capote plate en toile rayée


----------



## baax (28 Juin 2002)

la iMesserchmidt actuellement en développement !


----------



## Tyler (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*pas de romzy non plus à cette aes....
t'inquiettes pas tyler, tu auras bien l'occasion de le voir dans la semaine !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ha j'allais gueuler mais tu m'as rassuré !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si il est dispo dans la semaine c'est cool !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pfiiiiioooooouuuuuuuu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon qui nous fait une liste des gens AESistes comme à la bonne époque ?


----------



## jeanba3000 (28 Juin 2002)

et en plus elle fait pipi !

hin hin hin ©


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*Bon qui nous fait une liste des gens AESistes comme à la bonne époque ?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh tu sais, c'est de plus en plus difficile désormais


----------



## nato kino (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

euh? tu sais, c'est de plus en plus difficile désormais    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben 'vi, tu deviens fainéant!


----------



## Le Gognol (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jeanba3000:
*la multipla est le premier monospace de l'histoire : imaginez 6 places sur une base de fiat 600... trop forts ces ritals !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Par contre vallait mieux pas se viander avec !

_Honk honk honk honk !_










[27 juin 2002 : message édité par Le Gognol]


----------



## silirius (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jeanba3000:
*viender = venir en chaispasquoi
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Véridique ??,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps pour (Le) Gognol: lol    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nous avons absolument le même point de vue.


----------



## Cricri (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

c'est ce que nous faisons












*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>







C'est pourtant bien toi ici !


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Cricri:
*







C'est pourtant bien toi ici !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

hihi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









alors qui est là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  samedi ??


----------



## Le Gognol (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*alors qui est là   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   samedi ??*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pas moi donc, je vous laisse tous seuls à Paris, soyez sages !


----------



## nato kino (28 Juin 2002)

Je viendre... Je viendre...


----------



## aricosec (28 Juin 2002)

_il frappai d'estoc et de flanc
sur le pépé aricosec
alem ce triste outrecuidant (  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on a  les rimes qu'on peut)
et l'invitai a faire la fête

hélas ce viellard n'en pouvait
on s'y était pris bien tros tard
un rendez vous lui il avait
qui ne souffrait aucun retard

cependant c'est avec plaisir
qu'il vous souhaitait moultes marades
et d'en garder le souvenir
d'une réunion de camarades_

ne veillez pas quand même trot tard






    ??  ...* pétard  ?  ..*


----------



## benR (28 Juin 2002)

je viens moi aussi demain


----------



## nato kino (28 Juin 2002)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Juin 2002)

Mais heu...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Vivement les nouveaux forums, parce que là!...






[28 juin 2002 : message édité par Gros Minet]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Juin 2002)

Le taxi de Tyler sera là!


----------



## bibi78 (29 Juin 2002)

Moi aussi je serais là demain.


----------



## philk34 (29 Juin 2002)

Si j'ai bien compris c'est demain à 15h au Lou pascalou
comme d'hab quoi


----------



## nato kino (29 Juin 2002)

On sera bientôt assez nombreux pour faire une partie de quilles...
Quelqu'un amène une boule?


----------



## bibi78 (29 Juin 2002)

À propos ce ne serait pas la gay pride demain ? 
Si cest le cas, la circulation va être au top !!!


----------



## nato kino (29 Juin 2002)

Si tu prends ta ouature, je te conseille d'éviter de passer par le centre de Paris, de faire le tour par le périf et de venir plutôt par le nord-est...


----------



## Tyler (29 Juin 2002)

Ouf,


tout est fini donc tout peut commencer ! :

-J'ai passé mon oral de français aujourd'hui : ça c'est parfaitement bien passé.(j'ai même sympathisé avec l'examinatrice...!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Ce qui veut dire que pour cette année : OUFFFFFF

Plus de BAC !

yesssssssss !


D'ailleurs,ce début de vacances m'a fait l'effet d'une liberation !

J'ai préparé ma valise !!!!!!

TOUT EST PRET !


A DEMAIN MES AGNEAUX !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





J'espère qu'il y aura du peuple,
de la bière,
des femmes à draguer (powered by Alem  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) !


Miaaaammmmm !

Ca va être de la bombe explosive du feu de dieu !


----------



## nato kino (29 Juin 2002)




----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2002)

Mais elle est la nourriture ? et les 23 heures et toujour rien sous la dent !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*[message du modérateur amateur]* je veux bien que tu fasses des fôtes dans les posts mais dans les titres  bah non!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*[/message du modérateur amateur]*

[01 juillet 2002 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2002)

j'fais que passer,Bonne soirée


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2002)




----------



## deadlocker (30 Juin 2002)

Je vous zenvoie un paquet de pates en Colissimo?


----------



## deadlocker (30 Juin 2002)

Et merde, j'ai finis le dernier pot de bolo'

Bon, des pates crues ce sera alors!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







j'ai des saucisses que je viens de jeter, car périmées depuis deux mois... Je les met quand même?


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2002)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juin 2002)

Bonjour à tous,

Miam c'était bien bon ce repas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre la qualité de service de MacGen est loin d'être si bonne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je m'inscris sur le Forums aujourd'hui à environ minuit et je n'ai toujours pas reçus mon mot de passe!!!!! 

A Bientôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



--
Frodon Sacquet &lt;fsacquet@free.fr&gt;


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2002)




----------



## starbus (1 Juillet 2002)

Désolé pour cette nuit,j'étais pas devant mon écran mais j'ai une super excuse:
Une nouvelle serveuse dans ma pizzèria préfèré,son altesse s'est sacrifié pour "l'essayer"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je viens de rentrer, de prendre une douche et j'y retourne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mais apparemment vous avez pas été très prolifique cette nuit.


----------



## nato kino (1 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par starbus:
*Désolé pour cette nuit,j'étais pas devant mon écran mais j'ai une super excuse:
Une nouvelle serveuse dans ma pizzèria préfèré,son altesse s'est sacrifié pour "l'essayer"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Mais apparemment vous avez pas été très prolifique cette nuit.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
On avait pas de vin jaune pour revigorer les troupes et on  a même perdu notre joker Alèm en cour de route... Il s'est pris les pieds dans son sac de couchage et est resté tétaniser, en arrêt, près à bondir mais la batterie heureusement à lacher au même instant! C'était plus prudent, on avait tous un peu peur qu'il se fasse avaler par les plumes!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Du coup, avec Tyler, on a commencé à recruter une équipe cyclopède pour la grande boucle mais macki nous à lancé des hordes sauvages de casimirs assoiffés à travers le salon et après, ben le noir total...!!!


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*
 mais macki nous à lancé des hordes sauvages de casimirs assoiffés à travers le salon et après, ben le noir total...!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu disait ?


----------



## nato kino (1 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_ça fait quand même un peu peur, non?_


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (1 Juillet 2002)

Et moi pendant ce temps là.... J'étais plus malade!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ouf!! J'ai pu profiter de ma souaré à moi!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'espère que c'était cool, entre vous...

Tyl', pour l'instant, ça roule   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (matte donc ma signature...!!)


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2002)




----------



## Frodon (1 Juillet 2002)

Bonjour,

J'ai ENFIN reçus mon mot de passe!! 24H pour recevoir un mot de passe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un GRAND merci à Alem et Jacksim, sans eux j'attendrais encore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









A Bientôt


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*
On avait pas de vin jaune pour revigorer les troupes et on  a même perdu notre joker Alèm en cour de route... Il s'est pris les pieds dans son sac de couchage et est resté tétaniser, en arrêt, près à bondir mais la batterie heureusement à lacher au même instant! C'était plus prudent, on avait tous un peu peur qu'il se fasse avaler par les plumes!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je me suis réveillé vers les 6H et yavait 4 mecs en train de poster sur le bar et le chan _effrayant_   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  je suis allé me recoucher puis le lendemain, nous sommes allés au Lou pour voir si quelques cadavres de la veille y étaient ou si les absents du jour précédent étaient venus avec un jour de retard mais _NON_ enfin, donc, eux, le dimanche fut _exceptionellement agréable_


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*puis le lendemain, nous sommes allés au Lou *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

avec *Tyler* puisque *ficelle* se prend pour un marsupilami depuis dimanche matin


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2002)

_je viens de m'apercevoir que je postais sans lunettes je vais les chercher, je reviens_


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Frodon:
*Bonjour,

J'ai ENFIN reçus mon mot de passe!! 24H pour recevoir un mot de passe   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un GRAND merci à Alem et Jacksim, sans eux j'attendrais encore   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









A Bientôt*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'ai quand même un doute qui subsiste : est-ce mon *JackSimounet d'amour* ou mon *Veejininho* qui t'a envoyé le pass   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







mais je suis d'accord quand même :


----------



## Blob (1 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ca c'est de la belle typo ma ptit dame  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Autrement votre résumé de l'AES est attendu sur le chat


----------



## Blob (1 Juillet 2002)

Et les photos?


----------



## Frodon (1 Juillet 2002)

Salut,

C'est monsieur Simon Jackier qui m'a envoyé mon mot de passe donc à mon avis le fameux JackSim  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais je suis sûr que Veejininho est génial aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc pour pas faire de jaloux:






A Bientôt


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blob:
*Et les photos?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

fo vouar a vec le _wouf-wouf_, _waf-waf_ _hihi-hihan_ *'tanplan*


----------



## bateman (1 Juillet 2002)

héhé, vi on veut les photos.

lut.

tchuss.


----------



## nato kino (1 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

fo vouar a vec le wouf-wouf, waf-waf hihi-hihan 'tanplan



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je vais essayer de faire ça pour ce soir...
J'ai plein de nouveaux smileys en chantier aussi!!!










*Frodon!!!*


----------



## nato kino (1 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

avec Tyler? puisque ficelle se prend pour un marsupilami depuis dimanche matin?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Ficelle à toujours son casque sur la tête depuis samedi?!_


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

Ficelle à toujours son casque sur la tête depuis samedi?!









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

voui mais la décence m'interdit de dire ce qu'il fait avec!!!


----------



## nato kino (1 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

voui mais la décence m'interdit de dire ce qu'il fait avec!!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


_Un remake de Mars attack...?!_


----------



## Blob (1 Juillet 2002)

Vous avez tous des tetes de simley sur vos photos avec vos panneaux la


----------



## aricosec (1 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

Je vais essayer de faire ça pour ce soir...
J'ai plein de nouveaux smileys en chantier aussi!!!
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non TANPLAN,pas les photos de vos turpitudes,ceux de votre derniere bamboula ont traumatisé nos esprits.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




par contre ,banco pour des smileys a gogo.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_c'était de bien jolis smileys
quelques p'tits mots sur un panneau
ça donnait un petit air gai
aux post de ces vilains cocos_

c'est bien beau de faire la fête
mais le lend'main bobo la tête






  ?


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*

non TANPLAN,pas les photos de vos turpitudes,ceux de votre derniere bamboula ont traumatisé nos esprits.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




par contre ,banco pour des smileys a gogo.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'était de bien jolis smileys
quelques p'tits mots sur un panneau
ça donnait un petit air gai
aux post de ces vilains cocos

c'est bien beau de faire la fête
mais le lend'main bobo la tête






   ?





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
yavait un de ces brouillard l'autre soir!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon, viens à la prochaine   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et puis le lendemain pas bobo la tête mais chaud au coeur : les amis, les femmes que l'on aime, les oiseaux qui nous chient dessus, bref la vie est belle _mon amour_


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (1 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blob:
*Et les photos?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben fallait être là, mon ptit vieux!! C'est bien beau de vouloir les photos après, mais y en a beaucoup qui étaient pas là non??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Je propose donc qu'il n'y ait que les personnes présentes qui puissent avoir acces aux photos,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  .... 






 ,


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (1 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*[message du modérateur amateur] je veux bien que tu fasses des fôtes dans les posts mais dans les titres  bah non!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


[/message du modérateur amateur]

[01 juillet 2002 : message édité par alèm]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Au fait... Merci Alèm, au début, j'comprennais même pas ce que ça voulait dire...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est que j'ai pas mon dico français- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , moi!!


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2002)

photo

photo

photo

photo

photo

photo

photo

photo

photo

photo

photo

photo

photo*

photo

photo


----------



## Frodon (2 Juillet 2002)

Salut,

Superbes les photos, et les commentaires nickels.






Mais vous inquietez pas, Mac POWAH aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 L'Amiga et le Mac sont fait pour s'aimer, sisi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A+


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
yavait un de ces brouillard l'autre soir!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon, viens à la prochaine    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et puis le lendemain pas bobo la tête mais chaud au coeur : les amis, les femmes que l'on aime, les oiseaux qui nous chient dessus, bref la vie est belle mon amour



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mince... Il est drôlement costaud le brouillard de ficelle!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu devais encore sentir bon dimanche soir...
C'étais qui le papillon?


----------



## jeanba3000 (2 Juillet 2002)

et oui, il a fallu que ça arrive...

les premières photos d'aes sur lesquelles je n'apparait pas une seule fois !

bon ok j'y étais de 14h30 à 15 h 30, mais bon quand même...

alèm n'a pas fait son travail de paparazzi officiel !

promis je ferai mieux à la rentrée !!!

around the world
around the world
around the world
around the world
around the world
around the world
around the world
around the world
around the world
around the world
around the world
around the world
around the world
around the world
around the world
around the world
...

(c'est c'que j'écoute à l'instant)

ps pour alèm : j'ai bien eu ton message, mais dimanche tard car je me suis couché tard dans la matinée, levé tard dans l'après midi et parti me balader tard en oubliant mon portable sur le chargeur, et je suis rentré tard aussi.

un dimanche globalement tardif donc.

pps : la gay pride c'était sympa aussi, le restau aussi, bien que le service était trop long, donc je vous conseillerai pas l'adresse.

petite pube copinage en passant, j'ai testé, et j'atteste : le bar les furieux de mon pote pascal (rue de la roquette, entre la rue keller et le théatre de la bastille) est désormais ouvert jusqu'à 5 h du mat les vendredi, samedi et veille de jours fériés.
c'est rock et c'est bien.
encore un prétexte pour pas rentrer à la maison...


----------



## jeanba3000 (2 Juillet 2002)

damned ! un double post, j'suis grave...

[01 juillet 2002 : message édité par jeanba3000]


----------



## bebert (2 Juillet 2002)

*Suggestion de présentation : *
pourquoi tu ne mettrais pas les photos sur "homepage.mac.com" ? On peut construire des albums photo en un clin d'il





[01 juillet 2002 : message édité par bebert]


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (2 Juillet 2002)

Superbes tes photos!! (ça va, on me voit pas trop, j'gache pas trop  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ... Aaaaaahh, c'était une petite AES calme et sympa!! 

A la prochaine!!


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*Suggestion de présentation : 
pourquoi tu ne mettrais pas les photos sur "homepage.mac.com" ? On peut construire des albums photo en un clin d'?il?






[01 juillet 2002 : message édité par bebert]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






_Et pourquoi...? Et pourquoi...?_ Paaaarceeeuu queeeuuu!!!


----------



## barbarella (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*Superbes tes photos!! (ça va, on me voit pas trop, j'gache pas trop   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ... Aaaaaahh, c'était une petite AES calme et sympa!! 

A la prochaine!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tout le monde est très beau


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Tout le monde est très beau    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et les filles...! Ohlala quelles étaient belles!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Quoi, j'les ai pas mis...?!_




_Ah bon... J'croyais!_


----------



## barbarella (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

et les filles...! Ohlala quelles étaient belles!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Quoi, j'les ai pas mis...?!




Ah bon... J'croyais!






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

la fatigue sans doute,


----------



## barbarella (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

la fatigue sans doute,    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ou elles ont pas voulu


----------



## macinside (2 Juillet 2002)

'tanplan je t'avais dit de mes pas manger du gloubiboulga périmer


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Juillet 2002)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Tout le monde est très beau    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>







  Barbarella ti as une zacrée vue toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 beau peut-être (fotos très zolies), 
mais net c'est moins sûr, voit el toutou il est plus trouble que net...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et si Senor Alèm est rouquin et bien moi je zuis blonde ou alors j'ai besoin de prismáticos...


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

ou elles ont pas voulu    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Alèm et tyler n'ont pas voulu!!!


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*







   Barbarella ti as une zacrée vue toi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 beau peut-être (fotos très zolies), 
mais net c'est moins sûr, voit el toutou il est plus trouble que net...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et si Senor Alèm est rouquin et bien moi je zuis blonde ou alors j'ai besoin de prismáticos...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_J'suis pas rouquin non plus..._


----------



## macinside (2 Juillet 2002)

[Un peu de pub]Casimirer votre dock ![/Un peu de pub]


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*

non TANPLAN,pas les photos de vos turpitudes,ceux de votre derniere bamboula ont traumatisé nos esprits.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




par contre ,banco pour des smileys a gogo.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'était de bien jolis smileys
quelques p'tits mots sur un panneau
ça donnait un petit air gai
aux post de ces vilains cocos

c'est bien beau de faire la fête
mais le lend'main bobo la tête






   ?





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## macinside (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## macinside (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## macinside (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## macinside (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## macinside (2 Juillet 2002)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## alèm (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*Et si Senor Alèm est rouquin et bien moi je zuis blonde ou alors j'ai besoin de prismáticos...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'ai la barbe rousse comme mes ancêtres!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et je déteste toujours autant me voir en photo _Ah Paris, je ne t'aime plus, je ne t'aime plus_

mais à ce qu'il parait, je plais encore _Ah Paris, je ne t'aime plus, je ne t'aime plus*moi, je t'aime encore !!*_


----------



## alèm (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*C'étais qui le papillon?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh je sais po  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et ne suis toujours pas descendu des pétales, je l'ai vu ce soir et le beau papillon est allé sur une autre fleur mais c'est pas grave ce que je reçois est si précieux que je ne suis pas jaloux


----------



## bebert (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Et pourquoi...? Et pourquoi...? Paaaarceeeuu queeeuuu!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et voilà !


----------



## bebert (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

ou elles ont pas voulu    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

T'as déjà vu une fille sortir avec un geek ?


----------



## alèm (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*

T'as déjà vu une fille sortir avec un geek ?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bah non, je ne suis pas un Geek!!


----------



## bebert (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

Bah non, je ne suis pas un Geek!!      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu n'es pas un adolescent boutonneux avec lunettes double focales qui passe toutes ses journées devant son écran à bidouiller son pécé en mangeant du gloubiboulga avec des vrais morceaux d'anchois dedans ?     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Désolé.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[02 juillet 2002 : message édité par bebert]


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

euh? je sais po   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et ne suis toujours pas descendu des pétales?, je l'ai vu ce soir? et le beau papillon est allé sur une autre fleur? mais c'est pas grave? ce que je reçois est si précieux? que je ne suis pas jaloux?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






 Tu es sur un petit nuage quoi! La vie est pas si moche, il va bintôt refaire beau et je vais venir à Amiens prochainement... QUe demander de plus...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Des chips?_


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*

Et voilà !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


_Ben tu vois quand tu veux..._


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*

T'as déjà vu une fille sortir avec un geek ?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Attention à pas devenir grossier non plus!_


----------



## alèm (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*






  Tu es sur un petit nuage quoi! La vie est pas si moche, il va bintôt refaire beau et je vais venir à Amiens prochainement... QUe demander de plus...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bah vala   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




rien ou la même chose   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Des chips?






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_euh non, par contre, je veux bien de cette succulente cassolette de lotte avec le Faugères 99 à côté merci!_


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

euh non, par contre, je veux bien de cette succulente cassolette de lotte avec le Faugères 99 à côté merci!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

... Et la poularde aux morilles!


----------



## alèm (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*

Tu n'es pas un adolescent boutonneux avec lunettes double focales qui passe toutes ses journées devant son écran à bidouiller son pécé en mangeant du gloubiboulga avec des vrais morceaux d'anchois dedans ?      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ado? non (et depuis longtemps) boutonneux? non avec lunettes? vi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




passant toutes mes journées devant un écran? parfois   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à bidouiller? non, j'ai un iMac   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gloubiboulga? non, plus depuis mes 10 ans et encore yavait pas d'anchois!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (Café au Lait avec 4 BN (les anciens sans choco) écrasés dedans j'avais la pêche ensuite)


----------



## alèm (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

... Et la poularde aux morilles!




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu veux que je vienne te faire la _couisouine_ ??


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*

Et voilà !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est limite quand même... Tu n'as pas eu d'autorisation... Attention, iprésident ou pas, t'es limite hors la loi!


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

tu veux que je vienne te faire la cousine ??    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu connais bécassine herself?


----------



## bebert (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

C'est limite quand même... Tu n'as pas eu d'autorisation... Attention, iprésident ou pas, t'es limite hors la loi!





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

NO PROBLEMO ! Je les retire sans problème mais va falloir rembourser les frais de retrait qui s'élèvent à 200 00,000 000 001 brouzoufs !


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*finalement je vais les avoir ces 7000 posts pour l'AES 7?




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## alèm (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

tu connais bécassine herself?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

vivi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vala même ses principaux lieux de villégiature :


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2002)




----------



## alèm (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_je me disais aussi_


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

je me disais aussi?



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Si... _


_Quand même..._


----------



## alèm (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

Si... 


Quand même...





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## aricosec (3 Juillet 2002)

aprés avoir visionné les photos de toute cette belle jeunesse,une chape de plomb m'est tombé sur la tête,l'invitation de ALEM pour cette fiesta n'était encore qu'une injure a l'égard du  vieux,se disant qu'il arriverait a m'ejecter du bar en m'invitant a un diner ou je ferais office de THON.


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*aprés avoir visionné les photos de toute cette belle jeunesse,une chape de plomb m'est tombé sur la tête,l'invitation de ALEM pour cette fiesta n'était encore qu'une injure a l'égard du  vieux,se disant qu'il arriverait a m'ejecter du bar en m'invitant a un diner ou je ferais office de THON.


















*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non, c'est parce que je t'aime bien, que cela m'aurait fait plaisir et que trois de tes admirateurs y étaient!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pas grave, je m'inviterais avec 'tanplan et macinside un jour


----------



## jfr (3 Juillet 2002)

Z'êtes tous beaux comme des camions, les gars!


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jfr:
*Z'êtes tous beaux comme des camions, les gars!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






  ???


----------



## nato kino (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*






   ???





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Faux frère!!! Tu avais furé-craché de ne pas montrer la photo où je suis en train de remettre du charbon dans la chaudière!!! Salopio!


----------



## nato kino (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

non, c'est parce que je t'aime bien, que cela m'aurait fait plaisir et que trois de tes admirateurs y étaient!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pas grave, je m'inviterais avec 'tanplan et macinside un jour?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>




_l'Arico...! Encore à se plaindre..._






Si tu ne viens pas à l'AES... L'AES viendra à toi!
Tient le toi pour dit!!! Un Aricosec averti en vaux... Un!


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2002)

quelques photos de l'_AES 6 au matin_, de l'_AES 6,5_ et de la _pré-AES 7bêta1r1_ ce soir tard ou demain en ligne


----------



## nato kino (3 Juillet 2002)

Terrain glissant et  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Attention aux bavures...


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Terrain glissant et   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et on le voit dans ce superbe smiley qui tu nous a concocté : 
   <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>










 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Attention aux bavures...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je ne bave pas, j'ai mon bavoir moah!


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*quelques photos de l'AES 6 au matin, de l'AES 6,5 et de la pré-AES 7bêta1r1 ce soir tard ou demain en ligne    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est par là !!


----------



## nato kino (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*

NO PROBLEMO ! Je les retire sans problème mais va falloir rembourser les frais de retrait qui s'élèvent à 200 00,000 000 001 brouzoufs !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>




_C'est bon! Maintenant que c'est en ligne, c'est pas la peine de tout enlever. J'ai pas les moyens d'honorer les frais de fermeture!_


----------



## bebert (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

c'est par là !!






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2002)

pis j'ai fait un effort cette fois pour mettre de pitites photos!


----------



## aricosec (3 Juillet 2002)

toute l'équipe a la sortie du bar !


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*



Il l'a fait!






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_tu disais ?  _


----------



## nato kino (4 Juillet 2002)

_Il l'a fait!_


----------



## Tyler (4 Juillet 2002)

Bravo à toi maitre 'tanplan!
Pour ces magnifiques photos !

I am a 'tanplan Addict !


----------



## nato kino (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*Bravo à toi maitre 'tanplan!
Pour ces magnifiques photos !

I am a 'tanplan Addict !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Merci Tyler! J'en demandais pas tant! 

...

Quoi que...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Alors... T'as acheté un vélo finalement?_


----------



## nato kino (4 Juillet 2002)

_hi hi hi !_


----------



## nato kino (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

tu disais ?  




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


_Que tu étais "culotté"!_


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2002)

Mangez du vomi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (9 Août 2002)

c'est quelque part par là !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (10 Août 2002)

devriez mater le sujet, sinon on sait pas où ça va se passer!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (10 Août 2002)

et ouaip *AES off demain au lou pascalou à 15H*


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (10 Août 2002)

Mais pq j'suis pas a Paris moi ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif

@+

Guillaume


----------



## gjouvenat (10 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* Mais pq j'suis pas a Paris moi ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif

@+

Guillaume  *<hr /></blockquote>

Même réfléction pour moi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## alèm (11 Août 2002)

tu n'as plus besoin de miroir alors ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2002)

Et les photos alors?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (12 Août 2002)

cf 'tanplan!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (12 Août 2002)

Les photos qui trainaient sur mon coolpix seront disponibles sur l'arbre à palabre lundi ou mardi...
Pour les réclamations, s'adresser à alèm.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2002)

Si je comprends bien, il n'y a que sexuellement que vous vous accordez! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (13 Août 2002)

Même pas...
C'est tout juste si on arrive à se croiser aux heures de repas... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

_Le lien pour les photos de l'AES 7.5 est enfin en ligne sur l'arbre..._ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Amok (14 Août 2002)

Le lien pour les photos de l'AES 7.5 est enfin en ligne sur l'arbre...


----------



## rillettes (14 Août 2002)

Et en plus, c'est en couleur ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (14 Août 2002)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> * Et en plus, c'est en couleur ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



tes deja au courant ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (14 Août 2002)

Du pur 220v ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (14 Août 2002)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> * Du pur 220v ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *


Completement a la masse ce gars /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (14 Août 2002)

J'vais t'en donné, moi, des coups de masses ! Tu vas voir, p'tit malotru !   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (14 Août 2002)

c'est un marteau ça /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif pas une masse /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (14 Août 2002)

Oui mais sur la tête, ça fait les mêmes bosses ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------

